# Border boats



## Jeremiah Hall (Jul 22, 2005)

Anybody know the whereabouts of Michael George Mitchell (1950s Border boats) - last known living at Helston in Cornwall or Cliff Richardson of Staithes North Yorkshire

Jerry Hall


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Jeremiah Hall said:


> Anybody know the whereabouts of Michael George Mitchell (1950s Border boats) - last known living at Helston in Cornwall or Cliff Richardson of Staithes North Yorkshire
> 
> Jerry Hall


I'll ask my cousin who is from Staithes and visits regularly. Not too many of the old folks there now though.

John T.


----------



## CaptRobert (Dec 29, 2021)

Booker boats


----------

